# HILFE!!! gerettete daten von format. platte können nicht geöffnet werden... :(



## mehesas7 (25. Juni 2007)

*HILFE!!! gerettete daten von format. platte können nicht geöffnet werden... *

hallo,

habe vor einiger zeit hier mal ne frage wegen datenrettung von einer formatierten festplatte gehabt. ich musste meine platte mit vielen wichtigen daten leider formatieren, wegen eines crashs.
ich habe mir jetzt das tool o&o diskrecovery besorgt, da auch als eines der besten gelten soll. es hat beim suchlauf auch praktisch alle daten auf der formatierten platte gefunden.
hatte auch ontrack easyrecovery getestet, das fand aber bei weitem nicht alles,  ist aber mit abstand das teuerste programm  . mit diskrecovery hab ich auch einige ausgewählte daten dann in einen neuen ordner kopiert. meine freude war erst groß, da alle dateien auch mit richtigen dateiformaten und endungen kopiert wurden, aber als ich sie öffnen wollte funktionierte keine einzige...  . egal ob bmp, mp3 oder andere formate, bei jeder datei gab es eine fehlermeldung das das quellformat nicht erkannt wurde o.ä. ... 
kann mir jemand helfen? gibts sonst noch eine möglichkeit formatierte daten wiederherzustellen, und so zu reparieren das die auch lesbar sind und nicht nur speicherplatz belegen?

- verzweifle langsam, da es sich wirklich um wichtige daten handelt und ich keine hunderte euros übrig habe um die in irgendein labor zu schicken...


----------



## pcgh_Henner (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: HILFE!!! gerettete daten von format. platte können nicht geöffnet werden... *

Wenn die Dateien beschädigt wurden, gibt es keine Möglichkeit, sie vollständig zu retten. Den Inhalt von Dokumenten sollte der Texteditor anzeigen können, fehlerhafte Bilder lassen sich meist auch teilweise darstellen - aber Binärdateien sind höchstwahrscheinlich verloren.


----------



## Riddick1107 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: HILFE!!! gerettete daten von format. platte können nicht geöffnet werden... *

Wenn die Daten beschädigt sind kannste die nicht mehr öffnen bzw. verwenden! Aber probiers vielleicht nochmal hier mit! Da wird dir auch der Zustand der einzelnen Daten angezeigt und so!
http://www.tuneup.de/download/


----------

